# best XBMC/PLEX Client box?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

I have wanted to ask you guys a question since I began researching for building my folks a media server setup. I built them a media server and originally had them using WDTV Live Plus boxes for the receivers but recently they began constantly dropping the server connection and not picking it back up. I love XBMC and Plex and wanted to build my dad a XBMC/Plex Media Center but could not afford the parts. I recently ran across some of these Android XBMC boxes and have not been able to find any reviews of them. Could you guys help me find something for max $120 (preferably under 100USD) that can run XBMC/PLEX and stream up to 1080p from the media server over a wireless N network?

Here are the links for the devices I have come across so far:
Bluetimes 3584DA:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetimes-3584DA-Android-1080p-XBMC-Media-Center-Player-Mini-PC-TV-Box-8726-M3-/121092980809

Bluetimes 3548M3:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bluetimes-3...layer-Mini-PC-TV-Box-AML8726-M3-/121092989161

ArmorView HTPC:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA1VW0PA7129&cm_sp=Spotlight-_-9SIA1VW0PA7129-_-04102013

XIOS DS:
http://www.amazon.com/Companion-802-11n-Ethernet-Official-Sponsor/dp/B0088IGPM8/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365630864&sr=1-2&keywords=xbmc+media+player

G-Box Midnight:
http://www.amazon.com/G-Box-Midnight-Android-Streaming-Player/dp/B009BWC3J4/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365630864&sr=1-3&keywords=xbmc+media+player

AIOS HD Media Center:
http://www.amazon.com/Media-Center-Gigabit-Network-Reader/dp/B005M1QP7O/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365630864&sr=1-6&keywords=xbmc+media+player

JynxBox:
http://www.amazon.com/JynxBox-Android-Network-Media-Streamer/dp/B00A82ZNK2/ref=sr_1_10?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1365630864&sr=1-10&keywords=xbmc+media+player

MK808 box
http://www.amazon.com/Computer-Dual-core-Android-RK3066-ownshop/dp/B009PJ3AZ4/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

The rig I was looking to build for him in lieu of one of these but can not currently afford it is this:

AMD A6-5400k x3 Trinity
uATX/ITX board w/ HDMI
8GB 1600MhZ DDR3
32GB SSD
DB Wifi N
small HTPC case w/ PSU
XBMCbuntu

Can you guys please help me with this? It is for my father's B-day.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2013)

A Raspeberry Pi Model B.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 11, 2013)

I can only tell you to avoid the MK808 for an XBMC device for someone that does not want to tinker with it a lot...

Out of the box it seems ok until you really wanna do something then the trouble starts..
So then you decide to fix it by flashing it to Finless 1.6 or something similar mostly so you can reset it without unplugging it and reduce the system hangups...

So after you get Finless 1.6 on there using the PC method for more memory and being careful to avoid Finless 1.7 cause its complete shit you then decide to ad XBMC...

After going through the list of nightly to find which version works best and for some reason no MK808's are the same but you find one that will work and get everything setup just the way you want it and then you decide for whatever reason to restart the MK808 and....you have to setup XBMC all over again because it doesn't save right and you then remember oh yeah its a nightly build...

Yes the MK808 is fun for a hobby...not so much for a dependable machine.


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> A Raspeberry Pi Model B.



+1 for that - low cost - low power consumption - no noise


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2013)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> A Raspeberry Pi Model B.





VulkanBros said:


> +1 for that - low cost - low power consumption - no noise



thanks. How does it handle 1080p streaming?


----------



## VulkanBros (Apr 11, 2013)

Well I run openelec and raspbianXBMC and both can handle 1080P streaming - both ethernet and wifi. 
(http://www.raspbian.org/RaspbianXBMC)
(http://openelec.tv/)

Not all USB wifi adapters work - I am using a USB 2.0 adapter model Digitus Wireless 150N. (cost about 12 $)

Both can be remote controlled via Android and iOS (Apple) smartphones


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Apr 11, 2013)

http://lifehacker.com/5929913/build-a-xbmc-media-center-with-a-35-raspberry-pi

http://rasplex.com/

Well I wasn't *completely* serious as you may find you want something a little more robust and mainstream for your parents so as to lessen the "support" required...but it definitely would work, be cheap and has the 'cool' factor big-time. A 1TB USB 3.0 hard drive or two would be the largest single expense. I am about to try out XMBC on the Pi I just booted for the first time 5 minutes ago.

Edit: If you do buy one don't go Newegg--$60 there from some affiliate. MSRP is $35. Got mine at MC for $40. Also need an 4GB+ SD card to boot it and a 5V *micro*-usb charger to power (a cellphone one will work fine if at least 700mA). SD cards are only like a dollar a gig.

Edit 2: Reading further this is optimal for 720P FYI. There are config changes and tweaks to potentially speed it up though; I will certainly be testing 1080P.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm thinking that perhaps I shall have to buy it Piecemeal. CPU here, mobo there, etc. any good suggestions for the parts? I have been thinking the AMD APU series due to the Trinity GPU chipsets mud stomping the Sandy/Ivybridge GPU chipsets.


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2013)

That Armorview for 69 bucks looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 12, 2013)

which APU is best for the job w/o bein Over Kill? the A4-3300 or the A4-5300? I got the Silverstone MILO Series ML03B and an Antec Earthwatts 450w PSU


----------

